# bugs in wellness dog food



## kim kistenmacher (Aug 18, 2011)

just to let u know if u have been having problems with bugs in wellness it is because they put tiny air holes in the bag n that is done by the manufacturer, so the food can breathe, but invites ants n other bugs. dont believe me? if u have a bag of small bites adult wellness turn bag over n look in corner , where bag is pleated in corner n u will c 2 holes. that is why bugs r in wellness food!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

you might want to contact the company and let them know, I'm sure others would like to know about it.


----------



## kim kistenmacher (Aug 18, 2011)

i did contact company n they said holes r supposed to be there to let food breathe ! never heard of this ! now i must take out of bag when i buy n put in container. if i dont ants come from all around cause they smell food thru air holes.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Is this a recent development? I used to feed Wellness and I never saw holes in any bags. A lot of manufacturers are vacuum-sealing their bags to improve shelf-life, so I find it hard to believe any company would think food needs to "breathe ."


----------



## kim kistenmacher (Aug 18, 2011)

i dont know when they started all i know is there r holes teeeeeeeny ones but big enough for the ants to come !!!!!!!!!!! i get the small bites wellness n like i already said the company told me they r there to let the food breathe !!!!!!!! dont ask me . just wanted to warn everyone so u dont end up with a cabinet full of ants like i have had happen to me 2 times. now i take out n put in container. the top had a ziplock thing but it does no good when they put holes in the corner. if u dont believe me look in corners of bottom of bag n u will c the teeeeeeny holes for yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I noticed the holes in my cat's food bag (Wellness Core), but I always put the bag and all into the latching plastic tub I have for her food. She's a petite cat, so it takes a while to go through the 12lb bag. 4-5 months to be exact. And yes I should probably start buying 5lb bags so its fresher... I used to have two cats eating it so thats why I bought the bigger one. We've never had bugs in it. The old lady cat that permanently lives at my mom's always ripped open bags so I guess its been habit for me to lock everything up.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I about a month ago along with champion bought a bag of wellness core for my dogs (variety) and this though was a month back, didn't see any holes at all and had no bugs in the bag I bought. Of course I put my food into bins, but I would have noticed holes in the bag. I wonder if this a just recent thing for them?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

About a year ago, when I was feeding Wellness Core, I got ants in one bag, but that's cause I placed the bag on the floor, turns out it did have two tiny holes on each side of the bottom. The next bag I bought didn't have the holes though , I also bought it at a different place, so I wonder.


----------



## kim kistenmacher (Aug 18, 2011)

trust me all bags have the teeeeeeny holes in bottom corner. the company agreed that they r there so the food can breathe. why the food has to breathe is anybody's guess ! i do know they r there n the company told me they put them on all bags. i would not have seen the holes but the ants let me know where the holes were. everybody says they never saw hole but they r so small u can barely notice them n that is when u know they r there! BUT it is big enough that ants smell the food n they ate at the teeeeeeeny holes the company put there and BINGO a great big meal for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!all i am saying is if u have any ants they will go in these company made breathing holes, and ruin your food so put in containers dont store in original bag!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Interesting for sure huh!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kim kistenmacher said:


> trust me all bags have the teeeeeeny holes in bottom corner. the company agreed that they r there so the food can breathe. why the food has to breathe is anybody's guess ! i do know they r there n the company told me they put them on all bags. i would not have seen the holes but the ants let me know where the holes were. everybody says they never saw hole but they r so small u can barely notice them n that is when u know they r there! BUT it is big enough that ants smell the food n they ate at the teeeeeeeny holes the company put there and BINGO a great big meal for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!all i am saying is if u have any ants they will go in these company made breathing holes, and ruin your food so put in containers dont store in original bag!!!!!!!!


food is a living thing that needs to breathe lie the rest of us. stop being so insensitive!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

We found some gross stuff in a bag of Wellness once. It almost looked like larva or something. But gross.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, after decoding your posts ("and" "are" and "you" are fairly important words in the English language... and only three letters long...) what I gathered is there are teeeeeny (read: very small) holes in wellness bags of food for ventilation. Doesn't seem terrible to me. I've used CORE in my rotation for a long time for my cat. No issues. But, it is best to store pet foods in airtight containers (containers, that are airtight :biggrin once opened. Vittles Vault makes some great storage containers for pet foods. 

Sounds to me like it's not so much an issue with wellness, but rather bugs in your house, which you can't so much expect the company to be responsible for. I've never had any bugs in any of my wellness brand foods, at all.

ps. RC- Kibble is NOT living. LOL


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I didn't really understand why a dog food would need to "breathe," so I sent Wellness a message asking if they did put small holes in their bags, and if so, why. This is the response I got:



> Thank you for taking the time to write about Wellness® Dry Dog Food.
> 
> We do design the bag to have very small holes in the sides to allow for the equalization in pressure during the shipping process. If we did not have the vents in the bags the product inside could become damaged by these pressure variations. These vents do not affect the freshness of the product.
> 
> Thanks again for contacting us.


Makes sense.


----------



## zwergpinscher (Jun 30, 2011)

Fed wellness for almost 2 years to my dogs and have been working in a pet food store for almost 4 yrs and never had a problem with bugs in Wellness bags. I've always thought the small holes on the side were to let the air out of the bags which make it easier for shipping and pressure changes as stated above. Many dog food companies use this method as well (taste of the wild). The airholes are only big enough to let air out but not let anything inside. Are you sure you don't have an insect problem at your house? It might have been the store you got it from as well.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

kim kistenmacher said:


> just to let u know if u have been having problems with bugs in wellness it is because they put tiny air holes in the bag n that is done by the manufacturer, so the food can breathe, but invites ants n other bugs. dont believe me? if u have a bag of small bites adult wellness turn bag over n look in corner , where bag is pleated in corner n u will c 2 holes. that is why bugs r in wellness food!





kim kistenmacher said:


> i did contact company n they said holes r supposed to be there to let food breathe ! never heard of this ! now i must take out of bag when i buy n put in container. if i dont ants come from all around cause they smell food thru air holes.





kim kistenmacher said:


> i dont know when they started all i know is there r holes teeeeeeeny ones but big enough for the ants to come !!!!!!!!!!! i get the small bites wellness n like i already said the company told me they r there to let the food breathe !!!!!!!! dont ask me . just wanted to warn everyone so u dont end up with a cabinet full of ants like i have had happen to me 2 times. now i take out n put in container. the top had a ziplock thing but it does no good when they put holes in the corner. if u dont believe me look in corners of bottom of bag n u will c the teeeeeeny holes for yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





kim kistenmacher said:


> trust me all bags have the teeeeeeny holes in bottom corner. the company agreed that they r there so the food can breathe. why the food has to breathe is anybody's guess ! i do know they r there n the company told me they put them on all bags. i would not have seen the holes but the ants let me know where the holes were. everybody says they never saw hole but they r so small u can barely notice them n that is when u know they r there! BUT it is big enough that ants smell the food n they ate at the teeeeeeeny holes the company put there and BINGO a great big meal for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!all i am saying is if u have any ants they will go in these company made breathing holes, and ruin your food so put in containers dont store in original bag!!!!!!!!


It is extremely difficult to read these posts because of all the strange abbreviations. Would it be possible to spell the words out in the future so that we are better able to assist you? I am going blind trying to read this.


----------



## kim kistenmacher (Aug 18, 2011)

*n, u and r*



PuppyPaws said:


> Ok, after decoding your posts ("and" "are" and "you" are fairly important words in the English language... and only three letters long...) what I gathered is there are teeeeeny (read: very small) holes in wellness bags of food for ventilation. Doesn't seem terrible to me. I've used CORE in my rotation for a long time for my cat. No issues. But, it is best to store pet foods in airtight containers (containers, that are airtight :biggrin once opened. Vittles Vault makes some great storage containers for pet foods.
> 
> Sounds to me like it's not so much an issue with wellness, but rather bugs in your house, which you can't so much expect the company to be responsible for. I've never had any bugs in any of my wellness brand foods, at all.
> 
> ps. RC- Kibble is NOT living. LOL


do u know what ** stands for puppy paws?


----------



## kim kistenmacher (Aug 18, 2011)

i can c now this forum is nothing but a bunch of ******* who cant figure out that n is and , r is are , and u is you. doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure it out. do u know what ** stands for ??????next time i wont bother trying to warn people about anything. n by the way every house has ants n so does yours.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

kim kistenmacher said:


> i can c now this forum is nothing but a bunch of ******* who cant figure out that n is and , r is are , and u is you. doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure it out. do u know what ** stands for ??????next time i wont bother trying to warn people about anything. n by the way every house has ants n so does yours.


Kim-
I'm sorry that you have been offended by member's requests to use real words in your posts. 
It is, simply put, difficult to read what you are trying to say when it is done in teen speak. When you are used to reading whole sentences and words, yes, it is difficult to read these abbreviations that have no place in the English language. It is difficult to grasp what someone is saying when they don't use words. My nephew is two, and he's learning to use his "big boy" words, too. 

And yes, I do know what that stands for. I also know it is against forum rules, and grounds for an infraction. 

Happy posting! (that means HaPi PsTnG in case you couldn't figure it out....)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

kim kistenmacher said:


> i can c now this forum is nothing but a bunch of ******* who cant figure out that n is and , r is are , and u is you. doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure it out. do u know what ** stands for ??????next time i wont bother trying to warn people about anything. n by the way every house has ants n so does yours.


My house doesn't have ants... just sayin'.

It IS hard to understand. It's annoying. I think I last typed like that when I was eleven years old. Seriously, spelling and grammar are good things.. :wink:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I think OP is posting the same way she would text. It is why I resisted texting so long, I cannot stand all the abbreviations! I have to think too hard to put it all together because I was taught to write and read in full sentences. I will sometimes use an abbreviation (or 2) when texting but I take the time to be a bit more formal when communicating in other areas.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

kathylcsw said:


> I think OP is posting the same way she would text. It is why I resisted texting so long, I cannot stand all the abbreviations! I have to think too hard to put it all together because I was taught to write and read in full sentences. I will sometimes use an abbreviation (or 2) when texting but I take the time to be a bit more formal when communicating in other areas.


I text a LOT and never use "abbreviations" like this. I think it's dumbing down our society because more and more people fall into this lazy behavior every day. Spelling and grammar are no longer important

I know some adults that post this way on forums and Facebook and I can't understand why they would go out of their way to sound like an idiotic 11 year old. Sometimes they'll use the same number of letters in the misspelled word that the correctly spelled word has. Only makes them look like an imbecile to me...

I even had a guy contact me about doing business on FB and he communicated this way. I asked him why he wouldn't speak like an educated adult and his excuse was that he deals with teenagers all the time. Needless to say I refused to do business with him because of this. 

I thought we are supposed to set an example for kids by doing the right thing, not falling prey to the behavior ourselves



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> food is a living thing that needs to breathe lie the rest of us. stop being so insensitive!


Please tell me you're kidding. Kibble needs to breathe????


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Please tell me you're kidding. Kibble needs to breathe????


Jon, please have a heart for the kibble. You don't want it to suffocate to death do you? Kibble is living, and breathing with lungs and everything.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

leave the food in the bag and put it in a container.
the bag may be treated to help perserve the food.



kim kistenmacher said:


> i did contact company n they said holes r supposed to be there to let food breathe ! never heard of this ! now i must take out of bag when i buy n put in container. if i dont ants come from all around cause they smell food thru air holes.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I need to learn teen speak, I just realize when I get into a full texting conversation... each message I send is like 4 messages long. I text like I would write a letter. LOL Poor Natalie, I explode her phone with a string of response ALL the time.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I think I need to learn teen speak, I just realize when I get into a full texting conversation... each message I send is like 4 messages long. I text like I would write a letter. LOL Poor Natalie, I explode her phone with a string of response ALL the time.


I'm the same way. I have sent some epic-length texts because I don't use abbreviations.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

When I lived in New Zealand in my last year of high school we were allowed to write our ENGLISH exam in text speak.. What is the world coming to?? :shocked: really it takes no longer to talk properly and people are going to take what you say a heck of a lot more seriously if you sound somewhat educated.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I found your posts hard to decipher as well. You refuse to type out 3 letter words, yet you take the time to add all of the extra exclamation points... I text a lot too (ask Scarlett 'O) and I don't abbreviate things either. I can't stand it when my friends do it (I'm 21) and the ones who do text that way sometimes don't get an answer from me because I refuse to sit there and attempt to decode their messages. 

If you ever want anyone to take you seriously, type in complete sentences and drop the excessive punctuation. The issue isn't as big of a deal as you are making it sound. Putting the bag of dog food into a container should have been the obvious decision. It isn't that hard either. Ask us raw feeders. We put EVERYTHING into containers. When I fed kibble, it all went into one of those big pet food bins. We didn't just have an ant problem at my mom's. We had rat and coyote problems. Anything that wasn't properly stored would be gone the next morning and the occasional visitor wasn't unusual. For our and our animals' safety, everything was put in containers.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Porphyria said:


> I'm the same way. I have sent some epic-length texts because I don't use abbreviations.


If I'm only one or two characters over to creating a new text, I will take out an apostrophe or comma somewhere so I'm not exploding phones TOO bad... but I simply can not bring myself to reduce to teen speak. I find it easier to wait an extra 30 seconds to get the rest of a message, than to spend 5 minutes decoding. And don't even get me started when they throw numbers into it! (gr8, m8, b4, l!n$ey, etc)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I understood the post just fine, and I don't use abbreviations. Ants in Wellness bags because of the holes. It's not rocket science to read that post, and in my opinion certainly not worthy of pile-on grammar lessons. 

She was just trying to pass along some information that she thought would be helpful to people. Sheesh. Say thanks and move on. As far as I know, this board doesn't require a texting test to post.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> I understood the post just fine, and I don't use abbreviations. Ants in Wellness bags because of the holes. It's not rocket science to read that post, and in my opinion certainly not worthy of pile-on grammar lessons.
> 
> She was just trying to pass along some information that she thought would be helpful to people. Sheesh. Say thanks and move on. As far as I know, this board doesn't require a texting test to post.


For me, I felt like I was being yelled at. OP's first post was yelling and wording the post like people were telling him/her they were wrong when it was the lead post in the thread. I also gave advice in my post. Put the food into containers. Simple. No ants.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kim kistenmacher said:


> just to let u know if u have been having problems with bugs in wellness it is because they put tiny air holes in the bag n that is done by the manufacturer, so the food can breathe, but invites ants n other bugs. dont believe me? if u have a bag of small bites adult wellness turn bag over n look in corner , where bag is pleated in corner n u will c 2 holes. that is why bugs r in wellness food!


That's yelling? People make alot of posts here that others might feel are inconsequential or unimportant. But just because they say it with "u" instead of "you" doesn't, in my book, deserve what this person got.

Now, if one's purpose is to get rid of people who don't type up to one's standards, then I'd say this thread was a rousing success.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I wasn't there to be a grammar nazi, I do not lie or make things up just to stir up a pot, as you are insinuating. I, LITERALLY, could not read it without it hurting my eyes.

If you can read it, congratulations but not everyone can without trying to figure out what the person just said. No, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to read English when spelled correctly and it shouldn't be that damn hard to spell out, "and", "but", "or", "are", "you" so that other people can easily read it.

When you are communicating, you want to communicate in a way that the people you are addressing can understand, EASILY, what you are saying. That doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out, either.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know about all of you... but I'm a rocket scientist.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

What got to me was the "don't believe me?" part. I never said I didn't believe her. I think a much better way to approach the subject would have been something like this:

"I buy Wellness food for my dog/cat and I have been having some issues with ants lately. I noticed that there are tiny holes in the bottom of the bag. I contacted the manufacturer and was told that they were purposely put there to "let the food breathe", but the holes allow bugs to get into the food because they can smell it and are attracted to it. The holes are an easy way in for them. I just thought I would let others know so they can make sure they store the food so they don't end up with the same bug problems I am dealing with."

I agree with Serenity. Why is it so difficult to spell things out properly? Two more letters aren't that hard to type. My issue is that I simply cannot take a person seriously when they type in "chat speak". It simply makes one look childish. Along with the chat speak, the drama that was so infused into the posts was enough to make me roll my eyes and think, "Oh brother. It isn't that hard. Put it in a container." It is too easy to spell those small words properly for people to be lazy and use one letter.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Is the aim here to run off people? If you can't read it, don't read it and no need to respond. That person will probably never be back so no one's eyes will be offended by her again. 

This is a board about dog food, for Pete's sake. People shouldn't be harangued for posting in a way that doesn't live up to everyone else's standards.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xellil said:


> Is the aim here to run off people? If you can't read it, don't read it and no need to respond. That person will probably never be back so no one's eyes will be offended by her again.
> 
> This is a board about dog food, for Pete's sake. People shouldn't be harangued for posting in a way that doesn't live up to everyone else's standards.


Yes, xellil- the whole purpose was to run people off. You caught us. 
You could take your own advice in that if you don't like it- don't read it. 
I was being very HONEST in that I found it DIFFICULT to read. If you'd like to call me stupid for that, go for it. If someone wants to be taken seriously, they ought to put forth some effort in presenting themselves that way. 
Not one person was rude until the OP flew off the handle like a lunatic. Quite frankly, at that point I really could care less if they're offended. The way they reacted to simple suggestions was asinine and uncalled for. They made blanket statements about the members here, with foul language breaking forum rules. Quite frankly, I don't really care that they're gone if that's all it takes to set them off.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She didn't start cursing until AFTER she was chastized for the way she posts. She was obviously frustrated at the personal attack.

I don't have to not read it - I could understand her fine. People were having a normal discussion/disagreement with her, until you all started ganging up on the way she posted. 

Everyone isn't internet savvy, even though we like to think so. She came here to share what she thought might be useful information to others. Just because she didn't do it in a way you approve of doesn't mean she came here with bad intent, or to "yell" at people.

I know you think what you did is perfectly fine. I disagree. There is a real person behind the posts, who didn't deserve that.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

No one "chastized" her for it. People made legitimate suggestion that she post in a clear easy-to-read manner. That is absolutely NO grounds to start cursing at people, and calling everyone names. I'm sorry- but it's not. At that point, I have zero sympathy. 

Again, I HONESTLY found it DIFFICULT to read, and I can say that if I want to, I'm not "attacking" anyone in doing so! I read it several times before it made any sense at all. If they or you are offended by it then I have no suggestions- or apologies. This is a forum for crying out loud. 
I'm closing this thread, because to put it simply: it's dumb.
:closed_2:


----------

